# Giant *SCARY* aquarium worm ATTACKS!!!!!



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

http://news.aol.com/article/giant-sea-worm/412269?icid=main

Nasty, nasty, nasty thing! Everyone familliar with saltwater would shiver at the thought of this guy in their tanks. It bit through 20lb fishing line! A true monster!


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

whoa...that is insane! That is one ugly worm


----------



## edlut67 (Feb 26, 2007)

if I see this in my tank I quit this hobby immediately.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I hate it when that happens


----------

